# Solarpumpe für Fischteich



## doneydt (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wo ich eine Solarpumpe für meinen Forellenteich herbekomme?
Würde gerne in den Sommermonaten zusätzlich diese Pumpe laufen lassen um sicher zu gehen.
Teich ist ca. 18 x 18 Meter und 1.70 m tief
Also keine kleine Gartenteichpumpe sondern schon eine richtige...

Gruß


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Schau mal hier.

http://www.linn-geraetebau.de

|wavey:


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Sind die Pumpen bzw. Belüfter dort nicht alle für 230V bzw. Drehstrom?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

ja schon


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Belüfter mit Solar kenne ich gar nicht höchsten Tauchpumpen (kosten aber zw. 1000-1500€).
Einfach einen Normalen Belüfter besorgen dazu Solarzellen,Spanungsregler,Spanungwandler sowie Solarbatterien.Damit kann man normalen Strom Erzeugen.Der kann dann auch mal bei drüben Wetter betrieben werden.


----------



## wallermac (4. September 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Hallo Gemeinde, #h
bin neu hier im Forum und finde es eine tolle Sache, dass es hier wirklich fachkundige Leute gibt die einem weiterhelfen können. Ich habe vor mir einen Weiher zu Pachten und lese desshalb schon einige Tage die Beiträge über Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Endlich bin ich auf einen Beitrag gestoßen, bei dem ich auch mal jemandem helfen kann. Da ich auch mir dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Solarpumpe in den Teich zu bauen habe ich länger gegoogelt und bin auf diese Firma gestoßen: http://www.solartechnik-shop.de/Solarstrom/Solarpumpen/Tauchpumpen . Die Pumpe SOLAR 7000 schafft angeblich 6600L/h, kostet aber auch ein bisschen. Da gibt´s aber auch günstigere und kleinere. Lieber Doneydt, ich hoffe Dir damit weiter geholfen zu haben.
Beste Grüße aus jetzendorf BY.
mac


----------



## DerRick (16. September 2009)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Hi @all^^ 

Also, ich fürchte dass die Pumpen, die auf der Website vom solartechnik-shop dafür in keinem Fall genügen. (Das Gemeine ist, dass diese Leistung nur direkt am Pumpenausgang gemessen ist - sobald es in die Höhe geht knickt die Leistung gewaltig ein.
Ich habe für einen verhältnismässig kleinen Gartenteich (20 cbm) eben mit diesem Shopbetreiber Kontakt und ein Angebot von ihm bekommen. Der geht dafür schon in den Profibreich, sonst kann man es seiner Aussage nach gleich vergessen. Das Angebot liegt bei ca 2.700 Euronen kpl. Anlage mit Pumpe im Direktbetrieb. Leistung etwa 2500 bis 3000 L/h (Anlage muss in eine Höhe auf etwa 3m pumpen) Und das ist nur die Hälfte meiner benötigten Leistung für den Teich.
Ich denke bei einem Forellenteich ist es fast wie bei den Kois. Sauberes, klares, sauerstoffreiches Wasser ist Vorausetzung. Ich nehme mal an, der Forellenteich ist bestimmt kein Himmelsweiher. Ist auch egal, geht hier nur mal um die Rechnung zw. Solarpumpe:
Meine 20 cbm-Pfütze muss pro Tag 5-6 Mal durchgefiltert werden: D.h 20.000l*6 = 120.000l/24h = 5000 L in der Stunde !!! (Und das im 24h-Betrieb) - Würde gleich mal fast das Doppelte kosten. Der Forellenweiher hat aber min. 550 cbm. Also um das wie oben zu leisten bräuchte man ein Kraftwerk.^^
Wenn es nur ums Durchpumpen geht gibt es z.b. hier http://www.photovoltaik-shop.com/pv....html?osCsid=0de4da887bf9eb778166eacadc6bf25f Das sind die leistungsfähigsten, die ich bislang fand. Kosten aber auch schon einiges. Der Hersteller könnte die Fa. Lorentz sein (einfach mal googeln). Ich lasse mir auch von dem Shop mal ein Angebot machen, habe aber noch keine Antwort.
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

bye, DerRick #h


----------



## EllaN (11. August 2010)

*AW: Solarpumpe für Fischteich*

Hmm solarpumpen... scheinen schwer zu finden sein.
Habe tipps zu normalen Gartenteichpumpen unter http://www.gartenteichpumpen.com/ gefunden. Solarpumpen scheinen dort aber nicht dabei zu sein  

grüße, EllaN


----------

